# mice pick and mix



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Saturdays are for mouse sorting.A few bits and bobs in the pipeline.My orange splashed have come on in leaps and bounds.Initially they were very washed out and barely splashed.Now they are almost as good a colour as my brindles which I didn't think would be achievable.
Splashed








Brindle








I've bred a line of diluted pieds that are pleasing to my eyes for tri production.








Earlier in the year I got a provisional standard accepted for the silver blues.I rarely show silverd mice but I've had them for more than a decade because I find them attractive
Silver Blue baby








50 shades of Grey mice,all from one litter


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love the orange and the 50 shades of grey mice  they are all beautiful


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

The silvered blues are very appealing. Impressed by the brindle/splashed comparisons, too.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They look great. Great color on the orange splashed


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow I love the diluted pied markings. I would have called them broken! (shows how much I know)

Orange splashed...new favourite variety.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm such a sucker for grey mice. They all look fantastic though


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

stunning splashed mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> Saturdays are for mouse sorting.A few bits and bobs in the pipeline.My orange splashed have come on in leaps and bounds.


Saturdays are for mouse sorting here too  your orange splashed are looking really nice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the splashed, they are really much improved. I love the seven grey beauties.  Good luck with the new standard.


----------

